
On Not Allowing Users to Register - MobileDigit

======
MobileDigit
I was watching a Google video
(<http://video.google.com/videosearch?q=Designing+Next+Gen+Web+Apps)> about
designing the user interface for web apps and it talked about Measure Map
(<http://measuremap.com/).>

It looked like a pretty neat product, but when I tryed to examine it more
closely, it would't let me register.

I have some vague ideas about why they wouldn't want me to, but from a
business standpoint, if someone is inquiring about your product shouldn't you
want them to be able to?

------
yaacovtp
They were bought by google and are closed to new users while they go through
the google intergrate and then kill process.

~~~
jaggederest
That sound you hear? That is the sound of google swatting small businesses.

(with a huge wad of cash)

